# Loud creaking noise in front end on a cold day??



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

On a cold winter day, there is a loud creaking noise coming from the front end when going over bumps in my 2011 CC. What is the fix for this?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

jodebg said:


> On a cold winter day, there is a loud creaking noise coming from the front end when going over bumps in my 2011 CC. What is the fix for this?


Search subframe bolts.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

jspirate said:


> Search subframe bolts.


This could be very well the issue at hand, we have a kit to solve this problem. Be sure to watch our install video - *Here*




Andy


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ECS Tuning said:


> This could be very well the issue at hand, we have a kit to solve this problem. Be sure to watch our install video - *Here*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I approve
This kit solved it for me. I had it done in dealer under warranty however if your warranty is expired then ECS kit is way to go :thumbup:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Winter creaking noises from the front suspension are the lower control arm bushings, NOT the subframe bolt issue. The subframe makes a popping noise when accelerating from a stop, or hitting the brakes, are when the car moves between reverse or forward.

I think the entire front lower control arms need to be replaced to solve this problem, as the rubber pivot bushings are bonded to the metal. Note that the front lower control arms were originally made from aluminum, and later (maybe 2011 or so) replaced with stamped steel. Maybe the bushings were improved with the steel versions. My 2010 CC was built in Jan 2010, and has the aluminum arms.

My 2010 CC has the creaking control arm bushings......just another noise from the dissapointing CC design......


----------



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

Have you had your control arms replaced?


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*?*



ECS Tuning said:


> This could be very well the issue at hand, we have a kit to solve this problem. Be sure to watch our install video - *Here*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Search of your website , no subframe bolts shown.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Winter creaking noises from the front suspension are the lower control arm bushings, NOT the subframe bolt issue. The subframe makes a popping noise when accelerating from a stop, or hitting the brakes, are when the car moves between reverse or forward.
> 
> I think the entire front lower control arms need to be replaced to solve this problem, as the rubber pivot bushings are bonded to the metal. Note that the front lower control arms were originally made from aluminum, and later (maybe 2011 or so) replaced with stamped steel. Maybe the bushings were improved with the steel versions. My 2010 CC was built in Jan 2010, and has the aluminum arms.
> 
> My 2010 CC has the creaking control arm bushings......just another noise from the dissapointing CC design......



Mine has this as well in temperatures below 40. My jetta had the exact same problem and dealer replaced the bushings and messed up the alinement. Are you gonna have them replace it? I don't want the dealer to mess with the front suspension since I'm going to return the car when my lease ends in less than a year. How serious does this affect the car?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I have not replaced mine. I don't want the dealer touching the car, even for warrantee work, unless it is an expensive repair. I will probably replace the control arms myself.

Other than the annoying noise, there really isn't a problem driving the car, maybe in many more miles down the road the bushings will deteriorate to the point that the alignment of the car is effected, but I doubt that would happen.

If it annoys you, and you don't fix your own cars, get the dealer to replace them, under warentee....but good luck with the outcome.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

CC'ed said:


> Winter creaking noises from the front suspension are the lower control arm bushings, NOT the subframe bolt issue. The subframe makes a popping noise when accelerating from a stop, or hitting the brakes, are when the car moves between reverse or forward.


His problem may not be subframe bolts, but on the 6 speed, the subframe bolt issue does not act like you described. At least mine didn't. My issues were the worst when it was cold out and when I went over bumps that were not symmetrical. For example, a speed bump would not cause a problem unless I hit it at a diagonal. I replaced mine and have not had a problem since.

If I were the OP I would get the bolts and use the ECS video to do the install. Its as cheap and easy an install as you will find. Even if it doesn't fix your problem, its needs done anyway.


----------



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

What is the kit designed to fix?


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Da bolts*



jspirate said:


> His problem may not be subframe bolts, but on the 6 speed, the subframe bolt issue does not act like you described. At least mine didn't. My issues were the worst when it was cold out and when I went over bumps that were not symmetrical. For example, a speed bump would not cause a problem unless I hit it at a diagonal. I replaced mine and have not had a problem since.
> 
> If I were the OP I would get the bolts and use the ECS video to do the install. Its as cheap and easy an install as you will find. Even if it doesn't fix your problem, its needs done anyway.


Just ordered the redesigned sub frame bolts. Have had this exact problem for some time now. Sounds like the trick.


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

My car sounds like an old mattress, when going over bumps in cold weather.

After the car warms up, the noise seems to stop, though.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

All my VW's have done that during the winter months.


----------



## Roma10 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey, was this ever resolved, I have a similar issue on my 13. Thanks


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

it's 5 degrees out and started hearing a metal tapping noise coming from right front wheel area on the rough snow covered roads. Not a creaking noise but a tapping. Trying to figure it out.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Get used to it, is what I'm always told, cause it's a VW :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roma10 (Sep 3, 2013)

Any update on the noise. Did have my 13 worked on by the dealer, they installed new front mounts and bearings but the noise has returned since....

Strange....ughhh always something.


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Struts?*

I have the same issue, i have that clunk noise that is most likely coming from the sub frame but what is really annoying is the squeaking noise while driving over the bumps and the car makes squeaky noise while front end raises up and going down. I'm thinking to change all four of my shocks with 60K on the clock it maybe the the time anyways. Happy potholing North East!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ivinioCC said:


> I have the same issue, i have that clunk noise that is most likely coming from the sub frame but what is really annoying is the squeaking noise while driving over the bumps and the car makes squeaky noise while front end raises up and going down. I'm thinking to change all four of my shocks with 60K on the clock it maybe the the time anyways. Happy potholing North East!


Changing your shocks will not fix this. Rubber bushings on your control arms cause this squeaking sound. Replace those with newer ones


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

ivinioCC said:


> I have the same issue, i have that clunk noise that is most likely coming from the sub frame but what is really annoying is the squeaking noise while driving over the bumps and the car makes squeaky noise while front end raises up and going down. I'm thinking to change all four of my shocks with 60K on the clock it maybe the the time anyways. Happy potholing North East!


actually that is your top mounts on the front shocks. i have the same issue, and im waiting until its warmer out to order them and replace them. 

i also have the same noises as the original post, and mine can't be the subframe bolts, as i've gotten that fixed by the dealership two years ago. i get some noise when im in first gear, and i accelerate and then let off the gas. its like the engine moving is causing a little squeak.


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

same issue in my 2011 cc sport . seems to be a very common thing in our cars - in cold winer days doe.


----------

